# [Scratch Build] CM SupreDesk



## L4mka (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here, so sorry for some mistakes and my english 



My PC was very noisy when I played games, so I was thinking more and more about creating watercooling rig, but it was rather dream. Few months ago I need a new desk and in the same time I saw L3P's projects (L3p desk, Cross by Redharbinger).. So I decided to make my own desk including computer with water cooling.


SPONSORS








With PSU V850 and 4x JetFlo 120 red fan.






With EK-HD fittings and angle adapters.






GTX770DC2OC






With Alphacool radiators and few special fittings.

Thank a lot to sponsors. I can't finis this project without these parts.


I spent hours figuring out how to do it all. Next days I was making some sketches in Google Sketchup and after that and then I finally drew everything in AutoCAD.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks good..... Maybe asked the new 290x and quadfire them.. lol....

Good luck on your new project...

I saw this kind of desk somewhere....


----------



## L4mka (Oct 13, 2013)

FIRST UPDATE

After laser cutting and bending the "main" part of desk, I bring it home and test it little bit 

Everything started on this nice laser cutter





And continues on this powder coater 





Finally at home!





Testing some old MB and fans, everything fits as I wanted. 















After that I must do slot for MB. I used back part of old Eurocase.. :idea:






I cuted off all unnecessary parts











then I resurfaced it.






And test it into lasercutted part.


----------



## DF is BUSY (Oct 13, 2013)

looking forward to seeing the table once you set it up 





*edit 

ah L3P ! i knew i recognized the table somewhere


----------



## L4mka (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi,

I am pleased to introduce a new sponsor - Aquatuning. They joined the project with beautiful radiators and special fittings.






Thanks a lot to this company!


----------



## L4mka (Oct 23, 2013)

UPDATE

Making the HDD holder, I try so much options and this is the best imo.
















Painted with RAL9005 and test in in desk 






I also paint the MB slot  






I started sleeving PCIE and 24PIN. 






6pin PCIE







24PIN + waiting for black connector


----------



## L4mka (Oct 27, 2013)

UPDATE 

Last week I was very busy, because I was making the desk from wood. I am not so good in wooden works, so I made the desk with my friend in his factory. 

That is him! 






Wooden part of desk is made from material Egger1137ST (oak).






Afterk co-op working with me friend i bring the desk home. 






COOLERMASTER SPONSORED PARTS

Thanks a lot Cooler Master for their help and for sending me PSU 850V and 4x JetFlo 120 Red Fan. Enjoy photos of CoolerMaster quality products!


----------



## L4mka (Oct 29, 2013)

UPDATE

I am here with next update. I added to desk switches for ledstrips, on/off button and fan regulators. There are 3 photos of empty desk with switches. 
















In this photo are mentioned switches. From left: on/off button, on/off button for left fans, on/off for led strip, on/off red strip, on/off strip on back of monitor (not decided which color).






These are 90mm cutted threads for holding the desk with reserviors.











They will hold this desk with reserviors.






Arrived package from Aquatuning.de
Thank a lot to this company for radiators and few extension fittings!






Started to install radiators. UT30 Full Copper 360 on left side.






And install CoolerMaster fans.












UT60 Full Copper 360 on right side.






Install Scytche Gentle Typhoon fans.






And the doted aluminium cover


----------



## Dice (Oct 29, 2013)

wow that looks sick!


----------



## L4mka (Nov 10, 2013)

UPDATE

I did not have so much time last 2 weeks, so here is new update. At first I done electrical wiring to FANs and led strips. And try red and blue lighting.











I started to completing steel parts. Desk for reserviors and steel bulkhead (wall)






And with closed top.






Made holes for threaded rod to hold desk for reserviors. Looks good imo.






SPONSOR UPDATE

Arrived awesome package from ASUS Czech Republic 






GTX770DC2OC











Installed Alphacool D5 pump on place.






FIRST TUBE






Tubing with John Guest push-in fittings, working with them beautifully.






And made drain port.






Connect the first reservior to the loop. 






And the second reservior connected.






View on tubed part with the wall.


----------



## L4mka (Nov 19, 2013)

SMALL UPDATE

Hi, I am very busy last weeks so I post only small update 

Arrived blocks and fittings from EKWB. So I installed them.

Small army of EKWB Fitiings  Thank you so much EKWB for them! 







*EK-RAM Monarch X4 - Acetal+Nickel CSQ + EKWB Fittings*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Installed EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Nickel Acetal + EK-HD adapters*

*






*

*Started with tubing. 10/12 Acrylic pipes and EKWB Fittings - working with them is beautiful! *


*



*


----------



## L4mka (Nov 28, 2013)

AquaTuning UPDATE

Hi, today only small update about next sponsored package from Aquatuning.de.
In this package is second D5pump, tubing and few fittings and nice present - AquaTuning T-shirt!! 
Thanks a lot for this help!


D5+TOP, tubing and fittings all Alphacool.






Very nice T-shirt! I really like it 

















Stay tuned, on weekend will be bigger update with GPU


----------



## rougal (Nov 28, 2013)

A nice comfy warm table for the winter...


----------



## L4mka (Dec 2, 2013)

UPDATE

Hi, at the weekend I installed block on GPU and fit it to the mobo and connect some more tubing  Tomorrow I will install the second pump into desk and will do some flow tests.

Asus GTX770DC2OC and EKWB block






Naked 770






And with EKWB block 






Installed GPU in MB and connected with tube to RAM block











More tubes connected.






From GPU will be connected into ST30 360mm radiator.


----------



## L4mka (Dec 6, 2013)

UPDATE

Hi, this update is one of the last, because desk is almost finished 
I fitted Mainboard into desk and connect all tubes.

MB with slot in desk - without cables.






Detail of ASUS GTX770DC2OC - again thanks ASUS!






View of HDD standings.






And another one 






Connected sleeved extension cables into MB and GPU.











MB in place with extensions connected to PSU cables.






Overall view of desk.






View of 'left side' of desk with MB.






Detail on MB with connected cables and tubing






Reserviors - Alphacool 






And view of PSU CoolerMaster V850 - thanks a lot for this super PSU!


----------



## L4mka (Dec 14, 2013)

UPDATE

Hi, here is the last update. Desk is finished and in next few days I will upload final photos.

Installed second D5 Alphacool pump from Aquatuning.de






And started to fill the loop 






One very little leak. Fittings were not tightened well, but i fixed it and now it is okay


----------



## L4mka (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi, so.. Desk is completely finished! 

I would like again thanks to my sponsors:

CoolerMaster
ASUS
EKWB
AquaTuning

Very big thanks to them for supporting me with amazing products to my project!  



FINAL PICS

























































































































































Everything about this - photos, buildlogs, hardware etc. used in build you can find on:

www.cmdesk.eu

Wish you all Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## rougal (Dec 23, 2013)

Congratz.. Job well done..


----------

